# NYC Subs Early Morning tonight



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

I may need a couple trucks. My crew was activated tonight at 3am. I have my allotted 45 trucks, but I like to hire extras above my contract. I have 47 now, but could use a few more. Hoping it just rains since we are already paid by the contract! Major Dave 917-420-3804 Text first please if interested - gonna try to grab some sleep. Eastern LI looks like a mix rain, so you can still earn some $. I will call you early to coord if anyone answers up...


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

bluerage94;1975083 said:


> We always plan for heavy snow events when plowing...even early in the season. We have pay loaders on standby if you need.


Morning update:
Hey guys. I need about 2-3 plows for today just as a bit of insurance. We have been on since 3 AM and will work til sometime tonight. I figured out on the Island it is predicted a mix so I would offer. Since we are already on the clock, I can go $75/hour paid next week with a min of 10 hours even if it rains all day. Dave 917-420-3804 (I won't be checking this later)


----------

